# Rotting stems



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

Hi 

Almost all of my stemmed plants (with the exception of one type) seem to rot from bottom up. Why is that?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Not enough light reaching there, not enough nutrients for the plants, not enough water flow, there can be many causes to this.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Definately need more info. First guess would be lighting.

Type of plants? Type and amount of lighting? Water parms? Ferts or lack there of?


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

Here is a sample of all what I have. The only one that is doing great is the grass. I use 13W CFL light bulbs. I have two, but because the light is too high, I turn only one and alternate every two days.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

One question. Do you have the plants in foam? If so I would take them out of the foam as they can't grow good root systems with it.


----------



## fishfish (May 27, 2009)

Some of them are placed in a porcelaine ring (they were sold to me like that), but the majority I've placed in a wooden holder that I made. It is basically a section of a small tree branch with holes in it for me to plug the stems. The roots come out of the other side. One of the ones that is doing very poorl is held in a plastic tie (the thing that holds the bread bag)


----------

